# stolen vermeer 935 brush chipper



## jtt1978 (Aug 7, 2007)

I recently had my 935 vermeer brush chipper stolen on the 4th of August. I Live in Toronto, Canada if anybody has any info about any chippers. I would greatly appreciate any help you could provide.

Johnny
416 709-8393


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 8, 2007)

*sorry to hear about your loss.*

i could have sworn michael moore said there was no crime in canada since they had strict gun control.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 8, 2007)

*stripped*

I suppose It will be stripped for parts as it could not be insured under that vin. Perhaps they will be kind enouph to advertise parts for sale down the road. If you do not want to talk specifics, fair enouph. However as I am about to purchase a chipper in that class I would be interested to know how it was stolen. I hope you can find the SOB. 

Don't tell Mr Moore but every tree service I have chatted with has been looted at one time or another.


----------



## andrewspens (Aug 9, 2007)

*Here is an idea...*

The last catalog I received from Baileys gives me an idea. They now sell two sizes of the boot. They started carrying them because so much equipment in this industry is towed, and sometimes parked for a while. I can't recall the prices, but I think they were around 100 bucks.


----------



## CompleteLori (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a nice DC 50 for you for a great $ .


----------



## Jumper (Sep 9, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> i could have sworn michael moore said there was no crime in canada since they had strict gun control.



Actually most of the problems we have are with contraband handguns "imported" from the USA. It has been very difficult to purchase a handgun here since the 1930s.


----------



## hornett22 (Sep 13, 2007)

*maybe for a law abiding citizen.*



Jumper said:


> Actually most of the problems we have are with contraband handguns "imported" from the USA. It has been very difficult to purchase a handgun here since the 1930s.



i doubt it is difficult at all for a criminal.go figure,the latter is the one you have to worry about.good intentions don't always provide good results.


----------

